

Show HN: BeerDonation - Buy/Receive "Beers" (Donations) Using Stripe - markhagan
http://www.beerdonation.com/

======
markhagan
If you guys can think of any features you would like to see added or if you
find bugs, please let me know!

Here is my wish list for tonight: 1\. Show how many beers I have BOUGHT folks
(with links to those profiles) 2\. Show which profile bought my beers on my
activity feed. 3\. Facebook/Twitter login. 4\. QR Codes on Drinking Buddy
profiles (Brew-R Codes :D) 5\. Feed of Drinking Buddies on home page.

I really appreciate your checking out the page! Wish me luck.

